# Holly Planter



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Finished the Holly wood planter. Started with rough cut,extremely warped boards and tried to make them presentable.

Herb


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks Great Herb, like all your work.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh yeah, looks good. And not another one like it on the planet. Good job.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you da man Herb...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bett'n she'll love it Herb!! Well done


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That shows some major skill right there Herb . Great creation 
Is it coated with urethane to bring out the grain like that?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great Herb.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks great. That’s some pretty wild grain.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> That shows some major skill right there Herb . Great creation
> Is it coated with urethane to bring out the grain like that?


I started with shellac to seal it and sanded to 120grit, then mixed Minwax Acrylic 50-50 water, about 8-10 coats sanding to 400 g. between coats. Then carnuba paste wax,hand polished. for final.

I presented it to the WW club tonight, and all the guys approved it, so it is official now, they are pretty critical. 

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That's just spectacular, Herb! The tree gets some credit as well.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Turned out great. That was a really good project for the wood. I know I voted for a clock, don't hold it against me.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Turned out great. That was a really good project for the wood. I know I voted for a clock, don't hold it against me.


I had my doubts,and was ready to trash it up until I put the feet on it , then it stood out like I wanted. It just took a little refinement to make the contrast of the roughness come all together.
Herb


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

What you did with that scary material is just amazing, Herb.


----------

